# Just Sayin' Hi!



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I've been lurking around on this site for a while now, and decided it was finally time to join in on the fun. I already have so many favorite forums....mods, maintenance, camping with kids, camping with pets etc. etc. Now I can actually be a participant!

We are the proud of owners of a new 2007 26RS, which we purchased last September. Unfortunately, besides the kids & their friends sleeping in it in our driveway, we haven't got to use it yet!! I know, I know...are we crazy or what!!

We are a family of six living in Alberta, Canada and we love camping. We've been camping in a tent trailer for years but with the birth of our 4th child last August, we knew we had to make the move to a bigger unit. After visiting many websites, many rv dealerships, and one rv show, we decided that the 26RS was the unit for us. We do mostly dry camping since we also have 2 dirtbikes and a quad that always come with us. Hubby loved the 50 gallon freshwater tank, as the trails can get mighty dusty, and I loved the fact that with the quad bunks, there are never beds to make & we will actually get to use the table for a table, not a bed...oh, and all that storage space!!

Hurry up and get here, spring!!!

Cheryl


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

btw, its the 4 2-legged kids that would make me ask "Are you crazy?" but ... with a new one only last August, I certainly can understand (but certainly can't condone) why your new OB remains un-adult-tested.

Spring just can't be far way...right? RIGHT????!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome and congrats









My Sister has the 26RS and still finds it comfortable camping with 3 teenage boys. Hope yours works out the same.

Again welcome


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your "new' Outback. The 26RS was my first trailer!

Enjoy. And welcome to our group.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Hope you get to take your new toy out soon


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Welcome! 
I have been helped a ton and made some friends over the last year or so...

Sounds like you have plenty of room...We have the 21 RS and load it up with our 4 carbon based life forms (2 offspring, 2 Boston Terriers)


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Congratulations on your new OB and your new baby : )
While you may not be able to camp right now, you can shop for it anytime.







It's a fun time to get all of your stuff together that will stock your OB. 
Lesley


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Congratulations on your new OB and your new baby : )
> While you may not be able to camp right now, you can shop for it anytime.
> 
> 
> ...


You're right...it is fun! I have quite an extensive list of things that I "need", and I check a few things off that list every time I go shopping.

Cheryl


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a 2003 26RS. We upgraded when the "bonus child" came along. Three girls 19 mo - 7 yrs. One thing I found with the 26RS is the smaller Graco Pak-N-Play will fit between the bunks. I have a piece of 1/2 in wood to span between the bunks and widen (or lengthen) the carpeted step. You have to set the mini pak-n-play up right there because once it is opened there is no room to move it around. The wood is about 1 foot longer than the distance between the bunks, so 6 inches on each side, under the matresses. Two of the feet are on the carpet and two feet are on the board. This has worked very well for us!

Before my DW bought the small one we used the full size version. We had to set it up on the table bed or in front of the door. I did not like blocking the door and it was too tall on the table area. One other advantage is it keeps our 4 yo from falling out of her bunk.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Cheryl!

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

Of course, since you'ev been lurking for a long time, you already know that!



watervalleykampers said:


> We are a family of six living in Alberta, Canada
> Cheryl


Now there's the reason for not gettin' out camping since you bought your Outback!

Doesn't winter start in August in Alberta??









Welcome to the cult family!

Dan


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome. Summer is coming







We will be camping soon. 
(I need to say this to myself several times a day)


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

Congratulations on the bonus child, and the Outback.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome watervalleykampers to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 26RS great choice









Don


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on the OB and the bonus child. You're going to love it.
Chabbie


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

WELCOME!!!!

I was a lurker myself for about 2 months before I got my Outback!!! I'm addicted to everything Outback now, it's a sickness!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

to Outbackers! 

Congratulations on your new baby and your 26rs
Hang in there, you'll be camping soon...shopping for the TT is so much fun! 
Just curious, how will you be transporting the offroad toys?
Enjoy








Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Just curious, how will you be transporting the offroad toys?
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


We have to take a second vehicle to bring the toys with us. DH drives the truck with the TT, I drive the van and pull the trailer with the the quad & bikes. We usually never go more than 2 hours from home, so it's not so bad.

Cheryl


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome









Glad to have you in the family.

Jeff


----------

